# Software im Bereich Finanzen programmieren



## k.ledges (24. Jul 2008)

Hi,

ich habe vielleicht eine eher unübliche Frage, aber vieleicht gibts Leute welche darauf eine Antwort haben. Ich würde mich gerne an Softwareprogrammierung mit finanzwirtschaftlichen Hintergrund herantasten. Welche Programmiersprache ist hier üblich? Java? C++?

Weiterhin eine zweite Frage bezüglich eines zweiten Anwendungsgebiets, deren zentraler Bestandteil Datenbanken sein werden. Welche Programmiersprache bietet die beste Flexibilität?

Hintergrund meiner Frage: ich möchte nicht mit einer Programmiersprache anfangen, wenn ich weiss dass es hierfür bessere Alterantiven gibt. Oder im Falle von Finanzsoftware eine allgemein übliche Programmiersprache. Ich bin überzeugt, beides geht mit Java, aber man will ja auch über den Tellerrand schauen.

Danke.


----------



## Niki (24. Jul 2008)

In Banken wird gerne fürs Backend Cobol verwendet (wegen dem Großrechner, den wird man nicht so leicht los). Für die Oberfläche kommt auch Java zum Einsatz.


----------



## Kim Stebel (24. Jul 2008)

gern? eher gezwungenermaßen....
also lasst die religionskriege beginnen! *g*
möchte vielleicht jemand eine "dynamische" Sprache vorschlagen?


----------



## k.ledges (24. Jul 2008)

Cobol erinnert mich an Pascal, was ich als imperative Programmiersprache gelernt habe. Aber ich sehe grad auf Wiki dass das auch um objektorientierte Elemente erweitert wurde. 

Java als Programm - ich habe bisher noch nicht mit Java als eigenständiges Programm viel zu tun gehabt. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Frage noch etwas umformulieren: Welche Programmiersprachen sind zu bevorzugen, wenn man eigenständige Programme ohne zugriff auf z.B. Java VM oder ähnliches für Windows entwickeln will?

Gott bewahre - nur keine Religionskriege....  :shock:


----------



## Atze (24. Jul 2008)

ich glaube da gibt es keine "default"-sprache, sicher und performant programmieren lässt sich wohl mit (beinahe) allem. ich würd eine hochsprache wie java / c++ bevorzugen, aber geht sicherlich auch simpler, wenns sein muss.
im finanzbereich sollte jedoch stark auf sicherheit und integrität geachtet werden, darum musst du dich egal in welcher sprache wohl immer selbst kümmern.

aus persönlicher affinität würde ich zu java tendieren, wenns exakt sein muss gibt es da auch noch sowas wie eine echtzeit-umgebung (http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/realtime/)


----------



## ReatKay (28. Jul 2008)

C++ wird relativ häufig eingesetzt, auf Grund der Flexibilität und Geschwindigkeit.

Wenn wir nunmal vom Bankwesen ausgehen, sind die zentralen Aspekte für finanzorientierte Applikationen sicher folgende:

- Integrität
- Geschwindigkeit

Gerade in Punkto Geschwindigkeit hat C++ gegenüber JAVA noch einen Vorteil (auch wenn dieser mit beinahe jedem Release kleiner wird).

Aktuell immer weiter zum Zuge kommen tut auch C# (wird teilweise sogar als C++-Nachfolger gehandhabt), wird aber in Punkto Geschwindigkeit wohl auch nie an C++ rankommen (weils ja auch in einer RE läuft).

Effektiv ist es von Firma zu Firma unterschiedlich.

Während wir z.B. bei allem, was nicht enorm zeitkritisch ist oder direkte Hardwareansprechung erfordert , JAVA einsetzen, setzt Firma XYZ halt eher C++ ein.


----------



## byte (28. Jul 2008)




----------



## byte (28. Jul 2008)

ReatKay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Integrität
> - Geschwindigkeit
> 
> Gerade in Punkto Geschwindigkeit hat C++ gegenüber JAVA noch einen Vorteil (auch wenn dieser mit beinahe jedem Release kleiner wird).



In einigen Bereichen mag das wohl zutreffen. Aber bei Business Anwendungen ist das Performance-Nadelöhr fast immer die Datenbank oder auch der Netzverkehr. Da spielt doch die Sprache selbst eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.

Da Java gerade im Bereich mehrschichtiger Business-Anwendungen große Stärken gegenüber konkurierenden Sprachen hat, dürfte Java bei Software im Finanzbereich recht weit verbreitet sein.


----------



## tfa (28. Jul 2008)

Ich denke, gerade der Finanzsektor ist reich genug, viel Geld in Hardware zu stecken und so den (vermeindlichen) Geschwindigkeitsnachteil auszugleichen.
Auf lange Sicht ist eine moderne Sprache wie Java oder C# zu verwenden wegen der besseren Sicherheit und Testbarkeit sicherlich billiger als C++.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jul 2008)

Hatte mich vor Jahren mal bei einer Firma vorgestellt, die auch hauptsächlich Produkte für den Bereich Finanzen und Versicherungen entwickelt hat. Die setzten für ihre Clients auch vollständig auf Java mit JFC.

Eigentlich seltsam, denn für OS/2 gibt es doch gar kein aktuelles JRE, oder?


----------



## HLX (28. Jul 2008)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hatte mich vor Jahren mal bei einer Firma vorgestellt, die auch hauptsächlich Produkte für den Bereich Finanzen und Versicherungen entwickelt hat. Die setzten für ihre Clients auch vollständig auf Java mit JFC.
> 
> Eigentlich seltsam, denn für OS/2 gibt es doch gar kein aktuelles JRE, oder?



Denke OS/2 läuft mit der immer stärker werdenden Bedeutung von Enterprise Applications auch so langsam bei den letzten Unternehmen aus...

Erste Wahl dürfte im Finanzsektor derzeit Java sein. Bietet sich durch Plattformunabhängigkeit und gute Integrierbarkeit an.


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jul 2008)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Denke OS/2 läuft mit der immer stärker werdenden Bedeutung von Enterprise Applications auch so langsam bei den letzten Unternehmen aus...



Wenn ich das nächste Mal ein Gespräch in meiner Deutschen Bank Filiale habe, werde ich mal checken, ob sich schon was tut..


----------

